# Hello again...



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Hey,
I posted on this forum several months ago asking for 'General Vizsla Advice', wondering if the breed was right for me - and got a huge amount of encouraging advice and helpful comments. I am very excited to announce that, after several more months of research and deliberating, I decided 100% on a Vizsla. After ANOTHER few months I found a superb breeder, coincidentally not too far from where I live at the moment, with a litter due this month.
I'm delighted to say a beautiful litter of eleven puppies was born last week, and in just under 8 weeks time I will be taking one of them home as a new addition to my family!!

Should be finding out very soon if it's a boy or a girl I will be taking on, since I expressed to the breeder that energy level and personality mattered more to me, and that I would be very happy with either. 

Not sure if this really belongs here rather than in Introductions, (maybe I'll wait and post a more formal introduction there once the new arrival is here) but mostly I'd just like to say thanks a lot for the advice, and I'm looking forward to using this forum a lot in the future! It'll almost certainly be needed...

P.S. Hopefully it's alright for me to use this photo - it belongs to the breeder, of course! (Addaci Vizslas).


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Congratulations! Good for you! ;D
I'm glad the forum has given you the information to be able to make this decision. 

Not long now, sleep while you can and puppy proof your home! 8)


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

WOW!! Eleven little bundles of joy!!  Congratulations!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

That's really exciting Claire.

What a sensible way to go about choosing a puppy. The breeder will know which pup will suits your requirements best of all. 

Can't wait to see photos of the one you choose.

Well done!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

COngratulations Claire! Welcome to the club!


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

It's gonna be a girl!!!! The litter was 7 girls and 4 boys, and now they're all assigned to various people - so although I don't know WHICH puppy it'll be yet, it's nice to have a gender, it all seems so real now.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

We have a girl, Bella. She is 20 weeks tmw. She is spoilt rotten being our only girl( we have 2 sons).Wouldn't change her for the world, good luck with your pup when you get her. They don't stay little for long so enjoy it


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Congratulations!!!

We also had our breeder help us select our pup - and she picked a great one


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Yeah I think it's a great way of doing it if the breeder knows what he/she is doing. She knows exactly what my requirements are so hopefully I'll get a great one too!


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

Very exciting! Congratulations on your decision.


I have a deposit in on a litter coming this winter.....so I'll be getting my little guy in the early spring. Posts like this make me even more excited!

Have you got any names picked out for your girl?


----------



## doublemocha (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi Claire,

How exciting!

What names have you thought of?

We have a deposit on a puppy (male), which we are due to collect early November. Like you, they are all sold (10 boys, 2 girls in this case) but not 'allocated'!

I agree, even though I don't know WHICH one will be ours, knowing that one of them is makes it so real and exciting. Hopefully we can swap stories!


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Sounds great!
In terms of names, I'm having a hard time... I had a name picked out for a boy (Noah) but nothing solid for a girl. The ones I like are:

Penny (I've seen a couple on this forum so I think I'd prefer something different, but it's lovely!)

Cohen (Apparently this has Jewish connotations - I didn't know this, and I really like the sound of it but I don't want people to think I chose it because it's Jewish, as I am not) 

Liesel (I like this but a few of my friends do not)
Emmy
Lucy (Again maybe too common as a dog name, though lovely).
Erin (Love this name but my potential sister-in-law is called Erin!)

Any feedback would be appreciated!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

As Vizslas tend to be on the red side how about "Poppy". I also like Rosie, Abby, Kyla,Tegan, Izzy.

Boys - well my favorite is Angus after our last Dane. I think my next (don't mention this to my other half) will be Rory. How about Toby, Quinn, Lucca.

Will keep thinking ;D


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Thanks, they're all great! I do seem drawn to names beginning with 'P', for some reason. I also really like Rosie, it'll go on my maybe list with the others!


----------



## doublemocha (Aug 28, 2012)

Our friends Vizsla is called Purdey (Perdita), which I like and it suits!

I like Leisel (suits a puppy and an adult). That's my favourite from your list. Like Emmy too.

Love Noah for a boy, our names change daily - today it's Hector, yesterday it was Zeb 

When do you get to choose which puppy?


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

The breeder will choose for me, the puppy that best suits my lifestyle at 7 weeks (might be 5, but I think she said 7) so quite a while to wait! Thanks, I do really like Liesel and Emmy.


----------

